# Review: Spyderco Sage 5 (3.03in, S30V, Carbon fiber wrapped G10)



## mhanlen (Oct 6, 2016)

*Spyderco Sage 5 Review*
​

I bought this knife recently from Knife Center, so I decided to do a review of it. It's a slightly upgraded version of the Sage, with a new compression lock and new scales- and new for 2016. Since this review the compression lock has broken in a bit better, and now I can do a middle finger deployment safely. I like it more each day, and it's a great compact EDC blade. Amyway, here's my short review of it- hope you like it.






​
And here's a follow up video to the review.






​

​


----------



## Str8stroke (Oct 6, 2016)

*Re: Review: Spyderco Sage 5 (3.03in, S30V, Carbonb fiber wrapped G10)*

Did they remove the Jimping? :lolsign:

Awesome review.


----------



## dc38 (Oct 6, 2016)

*Re: Review: Spyderco Sage 5 (3.03in, S30V, Carbonb fiber wrapped G10)*

Are you cutting on a rock??


----------



## mhanlen (Oct 7, 2016)

*Re: Review: Spyderco Sage 5 (3.03in, S30V, Carbonb fiber wrapped G10)*



Str8stroke said:


> Did they remove the Jimping? :lolsign:
> 
> Awesome review.




A Schrade joke!




dc38 said:


> Are you cutting on a rock??



Naw, that's my review stump. Why are rocks bad for cutting on?


----------



## jankowiak (Oct 7, 2016)

*Re: Review: Spyderco Sage 5 (3.03in, S30V, Carbonb fiber wrapped G10)*

Love that knife. I have two older ones they are great for edc .


----------



## CelticCross74 (Oct 8, 2016)

*Re: Review: Spyderco Sage 5 (3.03in, S30V, Carbonb fiber wrapped G10)*

very nice knife! just a touch to small for my grip though


----------



## mhanlen (Oct 11, 2016)

*Re: Review: Spyderco Sage 5 (3.03in, S30V, Carbonb fiber wrapped G10)*



CelticCross74 said:


> very nice knife! just a touch to small for my grip though



Yeah... I use the choil all the time. I've been carrying it for over a week now and I'm really getting used to it. I think it's replacing my endura 4.


----------



## xdayv (Oct 11, 2016)

*Re: Review: Spyderco Sage 5 (3.03in, S30V, Carbonb fiber wrapped G10)*

I'm a fan of the compression lock from the PM2, this might be just an ideal smaller edc option I've been searching for a while now, thanks for the review!


----------



## mhanlen (Oct 12, 2016)

*Re: Review: Spyderco Sage 5 (3.03in, S30V, Carbonb fiber wrapped G10)*



xdayv said:


> I'm a fan of the compression lock from the PM2, this might be just an ideal smaller edc option I've been searching for a while now, thanks for the review!



Yeah, once that compression lock is broken in on the PM2 it falls into place. I'd like to see how this lighter blade falls after a few months of breaking in and carry.


----------

